# [H] Zirkel des Cenarius



## Firun (29. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die <Gadgetzan Gobb Gäng> ist eine neue,sich noch im Aufbau befindliche und in alle Spielrichtungen orientierte Gilde auf dem Server Zirkel des Cenarius  (PVE-RP/Hordenseite).

Das Konzept der Gilde zielt in erster Linie darauf ab Zwänge und Verpflichtungen die in “normalen” Gilden meist bestehen aufzuheben (z.B. keine 24/7 Online pflicht da wir alle Arbeitstätig sind,keine RP-Zwänge u.s.w.). 
Unsere Zielgruppe sind in erster Linie Leute die auf gemeinschaftliche Aspekte wertlegen.
Leute die einfach nur das Spiel innerhalb der Gilde genießen wollen und nach Möglichkeit natürlich auch in den Genuss einiger Gildenvorteile kommen möchten(Gildenbank-Gildensystem).
Der Ton macht die Musik, einen freundlichen Umgangston unter den Mitgliedern ist natürlich Pflicht.  

Weiterhin wollen wir es uns ermöglichen dem Trottel Lotto aka Dungeon Browser zu entkommen und unkompliziert Gruppen zu bilden für (5er Dungeons, 10 Raids, was auch immer).

Unser Ziel ist es , gemütlich zu spielen vor allem am Wochenende da alle voll berufstätig sind und unter der Woche abends eher weniger Zeit haben.   

Jeder kann beitreten(Rasse-Klasse),sofern er vorhat sich an Regeln zu halten und seinen Charakter auf einem ordentlichen Niveau zu spielen.

*Neueinsteiger und „Reroller“ sind immer willkommen!*

Falls dein Interesse geweckt wurde lies dir bitte unbedingt die Infos und Regeln auf der Gildenseite durch und tritt bei wenn du Lust hast!

PS: Zu erreichen entweder InGame(Morca,Angquelas,Anûket,Gobross,Ruggls,Gotos)oder hier über PM 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morca (30. Dezember 2010)

Es möchte sich mit diesem Gildenprojekt etwas anbahnen, was als absolut angemehm empfunden werden soll (Gemütlichkeit wird somit verordnet, jawoll). Darum stehe ich jedem zur Verfügung und biete meine Hilfe an, sei es, um durch Dungeons zu ziehen und um die Ausrüstung zu verbessern etc.. (wie lange ich daß machen möchte werde ich dann sehen, aber im Moment kann ich noch große Töne spucken).   

Gadgetzan Gobb Gäng


----------



## Firun (29. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Wir suchen dich, egal ob Neueinsteiger oder alter Hase im Moment haben wir eine kleine Dungeon Gruppe im stufe 45-47 Bereich, aber auch Spieler mit hoch stufigen Charakteren werden bei uns ihren Spaß haben  ​


----------



## Firun (14. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Wir suchen dich, egal ob Neueinsteiger oder alter Hase im Moment haben wir eine kleine Dungeon Gruppe im stufe 53-56 Bereich, aber auch Spieler mit hoch stufigen Charakteren werden bei uns ihren Spaß haben  ​


----------



## Firun (18. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Wir suchen dich, egal ob Neueinsteiger oder alter Hase im Moment haben wir eine kleine Dungeon Gruppe im stufe 55-58 Bereich, aber auch Spieler mit hoch stufigen Charakteren werden bei uns ihren Spaß haben , und  RP ist keine Pflicht  ​


----------



## LoLTroll (21. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich finde euer Gildenkonzept sehr interessant. Hättet ihr noch Platz für einen kleinen Goblin Magier?

Ich habe gestern wieder angefangen zu spielen und suche eine Gilde.
Vielleicht könnte man ja Kontakt aufnehmen. Mein Charakter heißt "Ghorron".

Ich würde mich freuen

Mit bestem Gruß


----------



## InAkive (22. Februar 2011)

Wenn ich so eine Gilden HP sehen dann bekomme ich einen EiS Rücken^^. Nicht Böse gemeient .
Würde euch eine Richtig gute Erstellen^^. Wenn ihr das möchtet


----------



## Firun (22. Februar 2011)

InAkive schrieb:


> Wenn ich so eine Gilden HP sehen dann bekomme ich einen EiS Rücken^^. Nicht Böse gemeient .
> Würde euch eine Richtig gute Erstellen^^. Wenn ihr das möchtet



Du das ding ist nur eine 0815 umsonstg Seite das wissen wir ja 
Aber für ein anfängliches "Just for Fun" Projekt bei dem wir noch nicht mal wissen ob und was wirklich daraus wird wollen wir einfach keine Ressourcen einsetzen um die es später Schade wäre


----------



## InAkive (22. Februar 2011)

Wenn ich die Mache ,dann kostet die auch nichts ,sieht gut aus und ihr habt ein ordentliches forum


----------



## Firun (3. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Wir suchen dich, egal ob Neueinsteiger oder alter Hase im Moment haben wir eine kleine Dungeon Gruppe im stufe 62-65 Bereich, aber auch Spieler mit hoch stufigen Charakteren werden bei uns ihren Spaß haben , und  RP ist natürlich keine Pflicht  ​


----------



## Firun (19. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Wir suchen dich, egal ob Neueinsteiger oder alter Hase im Moment haben wir eine kleine Dungeon Gruppe im stufe 65-67 Bereich, aber auch Spieler mit hoch stufigen Charakteren werden bei uns ihren Spaß haben , und  RP ist natürlich keine Pflicht  ​


----------



## Firun (2. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Wir suchen dich, egal ob Neueinsteiger oder alter Hase im Moment haben wir eine kleine Dungeon Gruppe im stufe 65-67 Bereich und im 85er Bereich, so werden auch Spieler mit hoch stufigen Charakteren bei uns ihren Spaß haben , und  RP ist natürlich keine Pflicht  ​


----------



## Firun (16. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Wir suchen dich, egal ob Neueinsteiger oder alter Hase im Moment haben wir eine kleine Dungeon Gruppe im stufe 65-67 Bereich und im 85er Bereich, so werden auch Spieler mit hoch stufigen Charakteren bei uns ihren Spaß haben , und  RP ist natürlich keine Pflicht  ​


----------



## Renox1 (20. April 2011)

Habe nun eine halbjährige WoW-Pause hinter mir und möchte einen Neuanfang machen. 


Wie siehts denn momentan auf der Hordenseite vom Zirkel aus? 

Bei Warcraftrealms scheinen dort nur wenige Hordler zu sein...


----------



## Firun (22. April 2011)

Also so wie ich das sehe steht da 0% auf Horde Seite , was aber nicht stimmen kann da zumindest die Hauptstadt sehr voll ist und in den normalen Spielzeiten ein buntes Treiben zu beobachten ist.


----------



## Firun (28. April 2011)

UPDATE: wegen zu großer Inaktivität durch (schönes Wetter, andere Hobbys, u.s.w.) nehmen wir erstmal niemanden mehr auf.
Es wäre den "neuen" gegenüber einfach nicht fair sie in eine inaktive Gilde einzuladen oder den Anschein zu erwecken bei uns geht die Post ab, danke für euer Verständnis.


----------

